# Breeding is at a stand still



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

It has been about 1/2 a year since I have had any breeding from any of my frogs. My vents are the only ones that have bred, but even they havent called more than 5 times.

My Lamasi are now about 8 months in my hands and have not laid a single egg, they usto be my loudest frogs( calling every day) and not a peep from them. 

My Imi proven pair( who are over 2 years old now) which i have had for about 2.5 to 3 months have not called once. They have surprised me the most, I expected to at least get some calling. 

So what have I done- I have tried to feed more than I usually do, they get nice and plump, but still nothing.
- tried misting heavily, and closing the ventilation, nada.
- played recordings of each of the frogs, they don't react at all.

The only things I have not tried yet, is having a dry period, and taking away all breeding sites aside from broms.

The vents I am certain they are healthy, they are always active, round stomachs, and have produced countless clutches of good eggs, and one frog let so far.

Lamasi, my most concerning- they always look thin, unless I bomb them with fruitflies everyday, they get thin within a few days. So I am not really expecting much from them.

My Imi's look healthy, but they dont call at all, even though they are a proven pair... 

I am sending a fecal sample from my Imi's and my Lamasi's on monday or tuesday, to see if that is the problem.

I am trying to give a lot of info so that every factor can be considered in your answer.

Thanks, Mac


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

any takers... : )


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm no expert here, but I switched a few tanks up and males started calling right away for me.
I have found that when frogs are moved into a new tank they call like crazy. Territorial I guess.

Just what has worked for me.
Good luck


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Well it's not a black and white issue you raise.

Getting the fecals done may shed some light if there is a problem, but if not it's a tough one.

One thing to remember is not all frogs follow the rule of thumb. Females are pear shaped and larger/fatter than males which tend to be more slender and smaller. I have a pair of mancreek pumilios were the male is a fat bastard and the female is so thin you wouldn't think she could lay an egg. They pop out offspring better than some of the "normal" pairs I have.

Also some frogs don't call very much. I have many types of imitator/intermedius and most of them call every day all at once. BUT, my tarapotos from UE almost never call and they are breeding. 

Another thing to consider is the tank. Does it offer lots of hiding places, humidity gradient, live plants, water source, etc. If most of the frogs other needs are met they have more time to devote to reproduction. Especially security, most frogs like to be able to stay hidden from viewers, and if they are unable to do this they can become stressed. So something to ponder.

I would just take care of your charges as best you can and they will get to reproduction on their own time table, even some of the most prolific breeders will take some time off.

Hope this helps some
ERic


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, the only thing is, the Imitators where supposed to be proven, so I guess I kinda expected them to at least call a few times. Anyway, here are their setups as of now:

Imi tank- 1.1 proven










vent tank- 1.1 proven ( have produced one decent froglet)










Lamasi Tank- 1.0.2- 











For the Lamasi tank in paticular I am going to wait until I get the fecals back before I add more plants to it ( in case I have to re-do it)
The others have grown in pretty well, so I think they have pretty good cover. 

Tell me what you think... more plants, what kind, looks fine..etc.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

perhaps try some diet variation?

no expert analysis here just an idea of something cheap to try and diet variation is a good idea anyway.

hope you have some better luck
james


----------



## bickell1 (Sep 7, 2008)

One thing I have found is that the frogs will "perform" better if given privacy. By that I mean not being disturbed at all for a month or two. The exception is for food delivery of course. 

With one species, pumilio Rio Guamero, I have looked in after a prolonged period of total avoidance to find froglets hopping around in the viv.

Maybe they just want/need less disturbance?

Frogger


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

How often do you mist would be one of the first questions I would ask. Then it could be that they have tads already and you just cant see them or they are laying and you just don't see them. 

When I was breeding my Gl lamasi I noticed the more I misted the more I heard calling and saw eggs.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, so I took a bit of everyones advice, I misted them well today, feed the good, and then covered the front of my tanks so they can be more private. 

I will try to limit myself to only 2 full openings of the vivs( for food and mist) but I will take some quick peeks now and then... : )

So well see how it goes, does anyone have any advice for calling other than misting a lot? Already tried misting, and fake calls...


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

2 openings per day? or per week? As my imis have gotten older, they are more likely to stop breeding if i disturb them. They seem less likely to breed for a about a day after i disturb them, but i bet not everyone has the same experience. I try to only disturb them twice a week. Also, you might want to add some film canisters on the glass, angled down about 30 degrees, positioned so they can hop from the brom leaf into the canister.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Temperature or light cycle? If you use an ac during the summer and heat during winter it could be a reverse seasonal thing.


----------

